# ritchey headset for scott cr1 sl.



## ROCA RULE

i am looking for the headset specs for the scott cr1. the one i have right now is an fsa and i am doing a ritchey combo of stem, seatpost, handlebar and if possible headset. I know some of the cr1 came spec with ritchey headsets anybody that has them knows the specs or model # all i see on the ritchey website under road is either campy or canecreek standard. which one is it? someone pointed me that it might be a 44mm headset but on the ritchey website the only one with that measurement is a mountain headset.


----------



## ROCA RULE

anybody


----------



## moregravyplease

No guarantees here, but I went through the same thing with my 2006 Team CR1 -- the headset I ended up with is a Ritchey with a 44mm OD (yes, the mountain headset). It is semi-integrated or "press fit", meaning cups are pressed inside the headtube (as opposed to no cups, or integrated, or standard, where the cups are pressed and are on the outside of the headtube). Got mine from Probikekit, but you can find them mail order all over the place if you choose to go that route. Good luck.


----------



## ROCA RULE

moregravyplease said:


> No guarantees here, but I went through the same thing with my 2006 Team CR1 -- the headset I ended up with is a Ritchey with a 44mm OD (yes, the mountain headset). It is semi-integrated or "press fit", meaning cups are pressed inside the headtube (as opposed to no cups, or integrated, or standard, where the cups are pressed and are on the outside of the headtube). Got mine from Probikekit, but you can find them mail order all over the place if you choose to go that route. Good luck.


 so how do i remove the existing cups or should i jus use the bearings.


----------



## lala

if cups are already there, what happened to the remainder of the headset? the ritchey headset you're talking about comes with cups that are to be pressed inside the headtube with a headset press. I would do the easy thing and take the ritchey headset (cane creek standard i think) to a shop and have them remove the existing cups and install the press fit headset. very simple and cheap process.


----------

